# Этюд 205 требуется помощь!



## sabit (1 Мар 2018)

Доброго Уважаемые! Имеется баян Этюд 205 90х годов без эксплуатации. Баян находился всегда в частном доме, под кроватью все эти года. У меня появились жалобы на понижение громкости правой стороны при игре обоими руками. Нашел мастера, переклеил клапана на левой стороне, проблема ушла.. Сейчас же мне не нравиться все равно расход воздуха при игре. Мастер говорит есть подобная особенность у баяна таких годов, которые не эксплуатировались. Сейчас планирую переклеить самостоятельно правую сторону (фетр искусственный 2мм и лайка 1мм - уже подготовлены). Компрессия не идеальная конечно, но руками тяжело разжимается. При сжатие чувствуется небольшая утечка воздуха с правой стороны из под клапанов без призвуков голосов, поэтому решился на переклейку. Мастеру не отдаю по причине его загруженности. Руки прямые, поэтому хочу самостоятельно разобраться. Заметил особенность что при игре только левой стороны, расход на много больше в связи с большим кол-вом задействованных клапанов в работе, верно? Но не покидает ощущение что именно на такой расход влияет левая сторона, т.к. играя правой стороной мех особо не перемещается.. Дайте совету на что еще обратить внимание. Лайка между корпусами и мехом заменил, появившиеся полости в корпусе залиты воском. Спасибо огромное!


----------



## vev (1 Мар 2018)

*sabit*,

а чего ж тут необычного? Голоса у Этюда - обычный ширпотреб. Такое ощущение, что из зубилом рубили. Зазор между планкой и язычком огромный. Вот и расход такой.

До кучи посмотрите все ли куски залиты и нет ли трещин в мастике


----------



## sabit (1 Мар 2018)

Вот видео, после переклейки левой стороны!


----------



## sabit (1 Мар 2018)

Пересматривая видео, все таки не покидает мысль что мех слишком часто "перемещается" в пространстве.


----------



## MAN (1 Мар 2018)

sabit (01.03.2018, 13:11) писал:


> появившиеся полости в корпусе залиты воском


  А откуда там появились полости, не существовавшие ранее? Жучок-точильщик поработал что ли?
В повышение непроизводительного расхода воздуха вносят свою лепту различные несовершенства инструмента, в том числе и неизбежно усиливающиеся с его возрастом. К возможному нарушению герметичности прилегания планок к резонаторам, упомянутому Евгением, и герметичности клапанов добавлю отвисание (а кое-где может и отсутствие) залогов, неплотное прилегание резонаторов к декам (из-за ослабления креплений, старения прокладок, деформации деталей), рассыхание, возникновение трещин в резонаторах, деках, полукорпусах, а также ухудшение герметичности меховой камеры (не только в местах её соединения с полукорпусами инструмента, но и в углах меха). Но вообще-то, судя по видео, вполне нормальный у Вас "Этюд" по-моему (тут я тоже согласен с *vev*). Я бы не заморачивался с ним, а искал бы на Вашем месте другой инструмент, принципиально более качественный, если уж этот не устраивает.


----------



## Kuzalogly (1 Мар 2018)

Посмотрел видео. 
Для "Этюда"- всё у Вас как у всех.   Самый эконом-класс, самые дешёвые планки. Там сквозняк гуляет маманегорюй...


----------



## sabit (1 Мар 2018)

Да я новичок, это первый муз.инструмент, который пытаюсь освоить) Пока не вижу смысла искать другой, имеется желание привести этот в порядок!) Всем спасибо за инфу!)


----------



## vev (1 Мар 2018)

*sabit*, 

есть такой закон: профи сыграет на любом, а для обучения нужен хороший... Подумайте... Вам Этюд уже мешает ИМХО


----------



## Евгений51 (2 Мар 2018)

С Баяном не всё в порядке. В Этюдах воздух так не расходуется. Посмотрите всё о чём сказал Ман. И, ещё посмотрите резонаторы. Может повело и они не плотно прилегают. Не проблема открутить гриф и немного подтянуть пружинки. Удачи.


----------



## vev (2 Мар 2018)

*Евгений51*,
а гриф то причем, если компрессия нормальная и правая клавиатура не создает избыточного расхода?


----------



## sabit (2 Мар 2018)

Избыточный расход именно в левой стороне. Трещин на резонаторе нет, мастика тоже без трещин. Резонаторы сидят мертво. Планки тоже. Мастика без трещин. В левой части сам корпус целый в местах соединений. А вот прокладку между декой и резонаторами попробую поменять на цельную.. Уж не очень нравится она мне. С завода нагородили полосками, это нонсенс. Мех в идеале, на просвет фонариком ничего не видно в углам и местах соединений.


----------



## gerborisov (2 Мар 2018)

Довести "до ума" Этюд, дело не хитрое. Судя по Вашему видео, Вам нужно обратить внимание на смену меха. Даже на бандонеоне, где тянут в одну сторону, люди умудряются играть фразами...


----------



## Евгений51 (2 Мар 2018)

vev писал:


> *Евгений51*,
> а гриф то причем, если компрессия нормальная и правая клавиатура не создает избыточного расхода?


Да видно, что воздух сифонит не только в голосах, которые звучат. Сняв гриф можно  подогнуть пружинки.И сразу посмотреть деревянную планку на которой крепится клавиатура. Она часто отклеивается и изгибается ослабевая клавиатуру. Если много воздуха выходит в левой, то бас, обычно, не резкий. В данном случае с басом всё нормально. Но конкретно я бы мог сказать, взяв баян в руки. Даже не разбирая. Заменит прокладку на резонаторах, и буден всё хорошо. Я ставлю 2х сторонний скочь. Отверстия хорошо делать паяльником. Ставить желательно не дешёвый скочь и в 2 слоя. клей на внешней стороне можно смыть растворителем или ацетоном, чтобы не посадить резонаторы намертво.


----------



## sabit (2 Мар 2018)

gerborisov писал:


> Довести "до ума" Этюд, дело не хитрое. Судя по Вашему видео, Вам нужно обратить внимание на смену меха. Даже на бандонеоне, где тянут в одну сторону, люди умудряются играть фразами...


А что с мехом не то? В уголках не сифонит, по периметру тоже.. на просвет фонариком косяков не найдено. Куда еще смотреть?


----------



## sabit (2 Мар 2018)

Евгений51 (02.03.2018, 21:04) писал:


> Заменит прокладку на резонаторах, и буден всё хорошо. Я ставлю 2х сторонний скочь. Отверстия хорошо делать паяльником. Ставить желательно не дешёвый скочь и в 2 слоя. клей на внешней стороне можно смыть растворителем или ацетоном, чтобы не посадить резонаторы намертво.


 Спасибо за совет! А то думал из чего делать прокладку!) Лайки не так много, а переклеить надо 4 резонатора. Скотч как вариант красный 3М, а не много ли в два слоя? Это вроде больше 1мм. 

Товарищи, кто менял прокладку на клапанах с правой стороны именно на 205, какую толщину фетра используете? сейчас примерился 2мм фетр и 1мм кожи, не нравится малый ход кнопок, либо ошибочное ощущение, т.к. до этого поролона можно сказать не было. Кто нибудь может подсказать оптимальную высоту подъема кнопок с нижней точки, чтобы подбирать толщину фетра. (да я такой замороченный по жизни)


----------



## Евгений51 (2 Мар 2018)

sabit писал:


> Евгений51 (02.03.2018, 21:04) писал:
> Скотч как вариант красный 3М, а не много ли в два слоя? Это вроде больше 1мм.
> 
> Товарищи, кто менял прокладку на клапанах с правой стороны именно на 205, какую толщину фетра используете? сейчас примерился 2мм фетр и 1мм кожи, не нравится малый ход кнопок, либо ошибочное ощущение, т.к. до этого поролона можно сказать не было. Кто нибудь может подсказать оптимальную высоту подъема кнопок с нижней точки, чтобы подбирать толщину фетра. (да я такой замороченный по жизни)


Я мелеметровый в 2 слоя ставил. Фетр 2-3 мм. Высоту потом можно отрегулировать какую надо. Здесь ведь ломаной деки нет.


----------



## gerborisov (3 Мар 2018)

sabit (02.03.2018, 21:49) писал:


> А что с мехом не то? В уголках не сифонит, по периметру тоже.. на просвет фонариком косяков не найдено. Куда еще смотреть?


 Я говорил о технике игры. Смена меха в промежутках фраз, чёткая незаметная на слух. Это отрабатывается. Переклейка клапанов,периметра полукорпусов и всё. Лайка под резонаторами, как правило не сильно сифонит. Там бывает достаточно её "взмахрить". На сегодняшний день у меня ученик занимается на таком же точно инструменте. Большей компрессии из него не вытянуть. Кстати, в школе приобрели новые модели Этюдов. Ещё большее говно. Из чего там клепают теперь голоса непонятно. При игре на пиано, не слышно правой руки. На форте, голоса захлёбываются. Так и играем всё, одной динамикой


----------



## Евгений51 (3 Мар 2018)

gerborisov писал:


> sabit (02.03.2018, 21:49) писал:
> . Лайка под резонаторами, как правило не сильно сифонит. Там бывает достаточно её "взмахрить".
> 
> Просто Вам не приходилось видеть как от времени их корёжит. Я на "России" Даже станком выравнивал. И пришло счастье.Ответ улучшился , расход воздуха стал нормальным. Сейчас делаю баянчик "Москва" Те же проблемы.


----------



## sabit (3 Мар 2018)

Евгений51/ писал:


> Я мелеметровый в 2 слоя ставил. Фетр 2-3 мм. Высоту потом можно отрегулировать какую надо. Здесь ведь ломаной деки нет.


И так, я клапана переклеил, вечером буду устанавливать.. Сейчас пойду искать скотч! Есть красный 1мм и есть зеленый 2мм. Предпочтительнее красный в два слоя? Отверстия делаю паяльником, уже после установленной прокладки? У меня там на углах, прокладки были залиты воском и имели меньшую толщину, возможно от туда пропускало воздух!


----------



## Kuzalogly (3 Мар 2018)

gerborisov писал:


> Из чего там клепают теперь голоса непонятно. При игре на пиано, не слышно правой руки. На форте, голоса захлёбываются. Так и играем всё, одной динамикой


Как я Вас понимаю... И люди считают это неисправностью, и требуют наладить.  Что там налаживать? Делать сбивку на копеешных планках? 

Зато пользование Этюдами сильно подкачивает мышцы будущих маэстро...


----------



## gerborisov (3 Мар 2018)

sabit (03.03.2018, 11:02) писал:


> Сейчас пойду искать скотч!


 Лично моё мнение, не связываться с этой синтетикой  Не приклейте намертво резонаторы.


----------



## sabit (3 Мар 2018)

gerborisov писал:


> sabit (03.03.2018, 11:02) писал:Сейчас пойду искать скотч! Лично моё мнение, не связываться с этой синтетикой  Не приклейте намертво резонаторы.


Что тогда посоветуйте, кроме лайки?


----------



## vev (3 Мар 2018)

*sabit*,
лайку... Не надо изобретать велосипед... 
Был у меня знакомый, любимым изречением которого было: "Пулю из дерьма не отольешь"... Так вот чем тратить деньги и усилия на по, чтобы заниматься "литьем", купили бы нормальную Поляну или Туляка и наслаждались бы звуком...


----------



## Евгений51 (3 Мар 2018)

> Что тогда посоветуйте, кроме лайки?
> Скоч намного эластичнее лайки. Лучше намного. Износа там никакого. Будет стоять 1000 лет. А в 2 слоя на случай если резонаторы поведены. За счет эластичности перекроет все щели. Единственно вымойте клей с лицевой стороны. или наклейте односторонний прозрачный скоч. Его родная плёнка  легко снимается, а прозрачный схватится намертво.  Да и ацетоном не травиться.


----------



## vev (3 Мар 2018)

*Евгений51*,
скотч - суть полимер. Старение полимеров никто еще не отменял. Дубеют они быстро.


----------



## Евгений51 (3 Мар 2018)

vev писал:


> *Евгений51*,
> скотч - суть полимер. Старение полимеров никто еще не отменял. Дубеют они быстро.


Согласен Если все щели заполнены,пусть дубеют.  Если придётся  снимать лет через 10.не тяжело заменить.  Если не трогать будет стоять и радовать хозяина. Можно и поджать резонаторы.


----------



## ugly (3 Мар 2018)

Баян сделан из дерева, оно "гуляет" от перепадов температуры и влажности. А задубевший полимер?


----------



## levsha34 (3 Мар 2018)

Не надо забывать, что скотч препятствует передаче резонанса от голосов к деке и корпусу инструмента. Этюд и без того не обладает выдающимися звуковыми характеристиками, а вы дополнительно изолируете скотчем физические процессы. В концертных инструментах оклеивается вся дека целиком для увеличения площади соприкосновения, а басовый резонатор всегда приклеен к деке, даже в том же Этюде 205.
В крайнем случае синтетическая замша будет хорошо работать на выровненном предварительно резонаторе, но клеить в два слоя скотч...? 
Кроме того в некоторых конструкциях резонаторов увеличение прижимной силы на крепления приводит к деформации краев розетки, и только.


----------



## sabit (3 Мар 2018)

Баян собрал, прокладки на резонаторах заменил частично, в местах попадания на лайку воска, из за чего в этих местах лайка "приварилась" и стала тоньше. Ворс поднял щеткой. Клапана справа переклеил, установил и отрегулировал. Вывод сегодняшнего дня: Компрессия чуть улучшилась, расход воздуха с левой стороны не изменился, а вот по ощущению громкость левой стороны 
чуть упала. Хотя левую сторону не трогал, кроме как с одной стороны поменял 
часть лайки на резонаторе. Либо переклеивать полностью прокладки для полной уверенности или смирится))


----------



## Kuzalogly (3 Мар 2018)

Зря Вы одновременно полезли в уплотнения резонаторов и в клапана.  Клапана должны держать даже при снятых резонаторах. Убрали резонаторы, добиваемся герметичности клапанов. А уж потом можно и пофантазировать на темы изогнутых дек, поведённых резонаторов и лайки между ними...


----------



## Евгений51 (3 Мар 2018)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Зря Вы одновременно полезли в уплотнения резонаторов и в клапана.  Клапана должны держать даже при снятых резонаторах. Убрали резонаторы, добиваемся герметичности клапанов. А уж потом можно и пофантазировать на темы изогнутых дек, поведённых резонаторов и лайки между ними...


Всё верно, но было сказано, что клапана держат. в чём я сомневаюсь. Остаётся дырки в мехе, резонаторы, и крепления ремней. Часто отпускаются гаечки , и сифонит.


----------



## sabit (4 Мар 2018)

levsha34 (03.03.2018, 19:15) писал:


> синтетическая замша


 наш местный мастер тоже как то заикался на счет пластичной замшы. Вот только на что клеить, на пва не держится! Либо попробовать момент кристалл. Замша как раз есть. Сделаю сейчас трафарет и попробую переклеить только один левый резонатор


----------



## sabit (4 Мар 2018)

Приклеил фоамиран (пластичная замша 2мм) на клей кристалл. Через пару часов соберу. Посмотрим что выйдет.


----------



## vev (4 Мар 2018)

Санта Барбара просто... Сидим и с нетерпением ожидаем следующую серию саги... 
Получится ли у Луис-Альберто залатать течь?... 

Уже ж шел разговор о том, что резонатор должен резонировать... Иметь связь с корпусом он должен... Передать энергию колебания язычка на корпус он должен... Ну на кой черт ему 2 мм полимерной пены? От того, что ее назвали "замшей", "замшей" то оно не стало... Вы ж используете по сути амортизатор, который по определению колебания должен глушить... 

Название о чем говорит? Foam - пена. Вспененный полимер...


----------



## sabit (5 Мар 2018)

Ну не знаю.. Может быть плацебо, но сейчас стало на много лучше чем было. Компрессия чуть поднялась, возможна помогла цельная прокладка и не
как с завода кусками и с пропусками между лайкой. Звук левой стороны, 
теперь без просадок по громкости.

Также обратил внимание на лайку, которая наклеена на голосах, у резонатора который жестко зафиксирован к деке. На двух голосах, она как бы не прилегает. Отогнута 
немного назад. Лайка не жесткая.. Как понимаю это тоже влияет на расход 
воздуха? Фото вечером скину.


----------



## ugly (5 Мар 2018)

На компрессию эта прокладка повлиять не могла, только на расход воздуха. Это всё же разные вещи.
Лайку можно подпружинить, или прокатать/переклеить. Но такие же залоги и внутри резонаторов могли отвиснуть.


----------



## sabit (5 Мар 2018)

*ugly*, Спс! попробую конусный кусок рентгеновской пленки приклеить. Не поможет, заменю лайку..


----------



## Евгений51 (5 Мар 2018)

sabit писал:


> *ugly*, Спс! попробую конусный кусок рентгеновской пленки приклеить. Не поможет, заменю лайку..


Клейте то , что я Вам посоветовал. Звук не изменится. Проверено десятки раз. Никто за три года применения не пожаловался. быстро и легко. Или пройдите станком и выровняйте резонаторы.


----------



## sabit (5 Мар 2018)

*Евгений51*, Вы предлагали скотч для прокладки между декой и резонатором. Я выше писал что на планках отходит лайка.


----------



## Kuzalogly (5 Мар 2018)

sabit писал:


> Также обратил внимание на лайку, которая наклеена на голосах, у резонатора который жестко зафиксирован к деке. На двух голосах, она как бы не прилегает. Отогнута
> немного назад.


Если Вы видите в себе столько энтузиазма, сколько видят в Вас участники дискуссии... Всё равно Вам придётся отрывать планки, ибо залоги внутренние ничем не лучше внешних.    И всё равно Вы будете перевосковывать всё это дело, предварительно освоив перекатывание залогов, и переклейку, и массу ещё более интересных процедур.   И появятся инструменты, оборудование и помещения.   Иначе- не занимайтесь самолечением. Нельзя отремонтировать баян "немножко", используя некие собственные ноу-хау типа вспененной искусственной замши и отвара из козьих экскрементов)... 

Радует только одно. Этюд Вы доубиваете, но он для этого и создан...


----------



## vev (5 Мар 2018)

sabit (05.03.2018, 09:48) писал:


> конусный кусок рентгеновской пленки


Конус - весчь объемная. В данном случае просто треугольник..


----------



## Евгений51 (5 Мар 2018)

sabit писал:


> *Евгений51*, Вы предлагали скотч для прокладки между декой и резонатором. Я выше писал что на планках отходит лайка.


Можно вырезать с тонкого одноразового стаканчика тонкие ленточки и наклейте на  лайку которая отходит. Посмотрите как на басовых голосах.


----------



## sabit (5 Мар 2018)

С компрессией у моего ЭТЮДА все печально?


----------



## ugly (6 Мар 2018)

нормальная компрессия, ИМХО.


----------



## dj.sator (6 Мар 2018)

Лень читать все... Пробежал глазами тему мельком. Во первых Вы форумом ошиблись. Тут почитать так у всех(утрирую) компрессия в баяне(или любом другом язычковом пневматическом инструменте) как в исправном дизельном двигателе должна быть. 
У Вас баян судя по видео в обычном состоянии для Этюда. Плюс подложки клапанов же меняны, кремповку такие механизмы прощают почти любую. 
Есть одна проблема этих баянов, бывают(либо становятся) дровами - по ответу. У Вас низ(начиная с середины второй октавы и к 3й октаве) правой хорошо отвечает с левой вместе? Хорошо оно точно не будет, но играть можно? Если да - то более менее стандартный экземпляр. Если нет дрова еще с фабрики скорее всего.
*Кузалоглы* Вам умный вещь написал, если Вам играть а не ремонтировать бросьте это дело и купите подходящий исправный инструмент. Иначе обрастете инструментами и навыками не для игры, а для ремонта.

Оффтоп. А что уважаемые участники дискуссии, а также сторонники использования традиционных материалов имеют против искусственной замши? Только вот аргументированно... Потому как догадайтесь что ставят на тульской фабрике в бюджетный сегмент инструментов? И да они же такие крохоборы([SPOILER="так и есть[/SPOILER]) что готовы с заглушенным звуком инструмент на рынок выпускать. 
Итальянцы кстати тоже не брезгуют использовать искусственные материалы.


----------



## vyachek (7 Мар 2018)

Давайте  вначале обозначим, что в Этюде такого положительного, чтобы  его так координально 
восстанавливать?
1. Голоса - утиль. Расход воздуха безобразный, огромный зазор в планках, особенно в левой, ответ никакой. Это массово по тульским баянам. Дело в том, что они бывают  разные  и попадаются  звонкие и очень глухие баяны. Есть подозрение, что существовала селективная,  сборка,  и чтобы голоса не отличались с  соседними по громкости их комплектовали  в группы.
2. Компрессия. Изначально  хорошая. Далее, если старые деревянные, проклаки съедает моль, если у 205 паралон, то рассыпается.  Очень стильно стучит.
3. Неудобная и тугая клавиатура.
3. Следующий момент.Расположение  грифа.  Традиционно у тульских баянов гриф выпячен вперед. По современным стандартам это плохо.
Какой плюс?
Он наверное единственный. По количеству голосов  в правой 55 и минимальному весу -8 кг он не имеет равных. А давайте объявим конкурс.  Кто усовершенствует Этюд доуровня мировых стандартов. В принципе что нужно. Голоса качества  итальянских производителей. В принципе есть на EBAI.  Поменять клапана, ажурку,  сделать бесшумной левую сторону.  По поводу грифа  - можно можно  взять от 209 и подвиуть на себя.  Мне вручную гриф сделать несложно. Установить рычаги в 3 ряда впереди грифа, установить радиосистему. Наверное даже я попробую это сделать.  Поднимем свой престиж и  утрем нос производителям. Призываю к сотрудничеству.


----------



## dj.sator (7 Мар 2018)

Голоса не совсем утиль потому что как вы и написали. Цитата:


> Дело в том, что они бывают  очень разные  и попадаются очень звонкие и очень глухие баяны


Цитата:


> Ф3. Неудобная и тугая клавиатура.


А вот где она тугая и неудобная? Левая что ли? Правая я считаю для ученического баяна хороша. Чтобы понять что такое тугая клавиатура нужно взять Рубин или Кировский. А еще лучше Farinelli

Цитата:


> 3. Следующий момент.Расположение  грифа.  Традиционно у тульских баянов гриф выпячен вперед. По современным стандартам это плохо.
> Какой плюс?


Эмм... Извиняюсь а это как? Можете на пальцах пояснить что имеется ввиду?

Цитата:


> Он наверноеединственный. По количеству голосов  вправой 55 и минимальному весу -8 кг он не имеет равных. А давайте объявим конкурс.
> Кто усовершенствует Этюд доуровня мировых стандартов. В принципе что
> нужно. Голоса качества  итальянских производителей. В принципе есть на
> EBAI.  Поменять клапана, ажурку,  сделать бесшумной левую сторону.  По
> ...


Не удержусь от троллинга, это Вам к Владимиру Бутусову с такими предложениями попробовать обратиться нужно 
По сути Вы правы, нет на нашем рынке удобоваримого инструмента подобного класса. Исключение - французские баянчики которые чтобы приобрести тут и не на С-Griff нужно обращаться (словами знакомого аккомпаниатора) к "музыкальной мафии".


----------



## vyachek (7 Мар 2018)

Ну всё в минус.
В 80-х годах организовывался  оркестр баянистов. Закупили 10 баянов Тула 61120. Они лежали у меня в оркестровой.  Из них мы  кое как выбрали два, чтобы можо солировать.  Остальные все глухие. Далее по поводу грифа, - что тут не понятно. резонатор стоит с обратной стороны грифа. На итальянских баянах гриф является продолжением корпуса и прилегает к телу музыканта.


----------



## vyachek (7 Мар 2018)

По поводу утиль. Есть программа  AP tuner. Она позволяет отсортировать громкие планки от слабых. Какие слабые негодные мастера впаривают.


----------



## vyachek (7 Мар 2018)

Исключение - французские баянчики которые чтобы приобрести тут и не на С-Griff нужно обращаться (словами знакомого аккомпаниатора) к "музыкальной мафии". 
Для чего этого хотелось бы:
У многих иностранных инструментов резонаторы расположены либо в два ряда, либо кратную двум. Э то неоправданнная большая высота инструмента и его вес.
Я не говорю, что все инструменты такие. Но те, которые сделаны по подобию русскиих имеют совсем другой ценовой диапазон.


----------



## vyachek (7 Мар 2018)

dj.sator (07.03.2018, 16:45) писал:


> Не удержусь от троллинга, это Вам к Владимиру Бутусову с такими предложениями попробовать обратиться нужно


Если бы Владимир Бутусов открыл конкурс по апгрейду русского баяна, я наверное поддержал  бы его в этом


----------



## vyachek (7 Мар 2018)

dj.sator (07.03.2018, 16:45) писал:


> А вот где она тугая и неудобная? Левая что ли? Правая я считаю для ученического баяна хороша. Чтобы понять что такое тугая клавиатура нужно взять Рубин или Кировский. А еще лучше Farinelli


Ну здесь точно все относительно. Лично у меня половина произведений  на Этюде не играется. В быстром темпе звук не успевает извлечься и клавиатура не комфортная. Дочь на этюде победила в двух конкурсах.


----------



## dj.sator (7 Мар 2018)

Цитата:


> В быстром темпе звук не успевает извлечься и клавиатура не комфортная.


В принципе это правда, но ведь не самая плохая клавиатура...

Цитата:


> Далее по поводу грифа, - что тут не понятно. резонатор стоит с обратной стороны грифа. На итальянских баянах гриф является продолжением корпуса и
> прилегает к телу музыканта.


Понял. Но только не вижу проблемы, хочется "по-европейски" - купить итальянца, немца(нужное подставить). И тем более такое расположение грифа у нас скажем так, сложилось в результате эволюции инструментов. Ничего плохого(на мой взгляд) в этом нет. А так все фломастеры разные на цвет и вкус.


----------



## vyachek (8 Мар 2018)

Ну да. Возможно есть еще хуже. Так зачем отталкиваться от самого плохого. По сути выдержены все стандарты. Высота клавиш  у этюдов самая маленькая 4 мм,. Вроде звук это не притупляет. Но не позволяет установить достойный демпфер - начинает дубасить по ажурке. На совсем новых инструментах клавиши другие - вот такие намного удобнее для игры. Усилие нажима тоже в норме. А играть нормально невозможно. Чем объяснить? А голосами - они никуда не гдятся. Но если подходить кардинально, то от Этюда можно оставить только корпус, или даже  принцнип построения 55 / 100 габариты , вес. В остальное все выполнить заново. То есть только корпус берем за основу для апгрейда и наверное всё таки левую механику.Огромный  простор для деятельности - к примеру фторопластовые подшипники на валиках. те же бесшумные сцепки.   Минимизируем зазоры и ставим пластиковые трубки. Да еще. Создатели Этюдов почему то считают , что на качество низких частот сильно  положительно влиеяет, если басовые резонаторы посадить на клей. Это вообще улет.
В правой  эти скобы на рычагах сильно все портят. Всё таки нужны бронзовые втулки.


----------



## vev (8 Мар 2018)

*vyachek*,

Предлагается точно то, что делает Евгений Новиков с "Юпитерами"...  Если все это реализовать в нашей российской действительности, то баянчик от Pigini, как мне кажется, будет уже и не настолько дорог по сравнению с "New Этюд"


----------



## vyachek (8 Мар 2018)

А кто сделает - тот и выдаст рассчет. Да, и почему он должен быть дешевле. При таких габаритах и весе 38 нот в правой  60 в левой- это максимум, у пиджини нет аналога. Пусть выдадут 55/100 (120) с весом и размерами этюда даже духголосных.


----------



## gerborisov (8 Мар 2018)

У Носова есть детский рассказ "Фантазёры". Как этот пост ему вторит... Всё таки мы всё те же дети  Хотим дешёвого и качественного инструмента, для обучения...Если не получилось раньше, когда Баян был массовым инструментом, что может быть теперь, когда он стал "элитным"? Уйдёт наше поколение "нищебродов", Баян останется, в качестве "Кнопочного Аккордеона". Будет дорог, мало кому доступен, но ведь и на Арфе люди играют и никуда она не исчезла


----------



## vvz (8 Мар 2018)

gerborisov (08.03.2018, 13:16) писал:


> Будет дорог, мало кому доступен, но ведь и на Арфе люди играют и никуда она не исчезла


Арфу взяли в "приличное общество" - в классический симфонический )) Баяну это не грозит...


----------



## Kuzalogly (8 Мар 2018)

dj.sator писал:


> А вот где она тугая и неудобная? Левая что ли? Правая я считаю для ученического баяна хороша. Чтобы понять что такое тугая клавиатура нужно взять Рубин или Кировский.


У Рубинов и Кировских не туже. Там просто ходы сильно больше. Пальцы работают, мышцы запоминают)). А на Этюдах ходы малы, как на тульских гармошках 1950-хх -  1970-хх.  И подъёмы клапанов над декой в Этюдах очень малы. Ничего хорошего.


----------

